# Two weeks with a Megaminx



## MatsBergsten (Dec 18, 2014)

This is what I have been doing with my spare time last two weeks 

[video]http://mats.bergshamra.net/Video/facesSnd.mp4[/video]

(I tried to embed it, does that only work if it is uploaded to YouTube or the like?)


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 18, 2014)

Very cool, it's kinda relieving to see that after all the fails you finally got it!
CONGRATULATIONS!

(Also 100th Post yay)


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 18, 2014)

That is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2014)

Congrats, and funny ending, makes happy 

I guess the main errors were bad Dw turns?


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 18, 2014)

Congrats, that's really heartwarming


----------



## h2f (Dec 18, 2014)

Great!  And the reaction - wow. Makes me smile though I have a bad day. Thanks.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 18, 2014)

Congrats on finally getting it


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 18, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I guess the main errors were bad Dw turns?



Yes, it often happened that I ended up with front/green not any longer in front.
Of course those solves may have had lots of other errors too .

Then I had problems with two buffers, it took a while before I got that sorted out.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 18, 2014)

Där satt den!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 18, 2014)

What a nice video


----------



## Berd (Dec 21, 2014)

That was beautz, Gj!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 21, 2014)

Very fun to watch  congrats!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 23, 2014)

Great Job. 
How do you solve Megaminx blindfolded?


----------



## stoic (Dec 23, 2014)

Brilliant!
Congrats


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Great Job.
> How do you solve Megaminx blindfolded?



Magic.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 23, 2014)

congratulations and great perseverance! Very fun to watch


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 23, 2014)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Great Job.
> How do you solve Megaminx blindfolded?



Short answer: 3-cycles, very few algs (14-16 in all) but with lot of setup moves.
(as a comparison I know/use more than 1000 algs for a 4x4 bld (counting inverses and mirrors))
Then you have to have a memory system for 30 edges and 20 corners, i.e 60 cubies (megies ).

Long answer: others have done better and made educational videos, Matthew Sheerin for one:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWWxfZxLrpeeFhkLM3Ko4HRi9GsWfCA4G


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 23, 2014)

love the celebration at the end!  nice job


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2014)

For some reason I don't understand, I had a terrible time figuring out how to play this. But I was finally able to use a different player that was able to play it, and I'm glad I finally got to see it. Your results were about like mine before you finally got it - lots of really bad results, with one close one in there for encouragement, and then suddenly it's solved!

And nice touch using yourself playing the piano BLD as background music.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 24, 2014)

Can't figure out how to watch.


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 24, 2014)

This link won't even work for me - got ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT 

If possible, would you upload it on an alternative video viewing site?


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2014)

Congrats Mats! Awesome. I can't solve a 3X3 blind.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 24, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Can't figure out how to watch.





bryan724080 said:


> This link won't even work for me - got ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT
> If possible, would you upload it on an alternative video viewing site?



I'm not good at video formats, but it should be (is) standard web/html video format, mp4.
Openshot list the format as "YouTube HD". As to the time out perhaps our web hotel was 
down, it is real slow sometimes. I have not gotten as far as to get me a YouTube account yet.



MarcelP said:


> Congrats Mats! Awesome. I can't solve a 3X3 blind.


Thanks! ...and I am real bad at all non bld events. The only thing that matters is that we think
it is fun to cube, I obviously do... sometimes


----------



## Genesis (Dec 24, 2014)

This made me smile =)
Congrats!


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 24, 2014)

I can see it on my iPad, but without sound. Congrats on your success. I saw you had some 30+ mins solves in the weekly competition and thought "WoW! He must be doing it BLD.", but I didn't want to make you sad if they were sighted solves


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 24, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> I can see it on my iPad, but without sound. Congrats on your success. I saw you had some 30+ mins solves in the weekly competition and thought "WoW! He must be doing it BLD.", but I didn't want to make you sad if they were sighted solves



It was sighted solves in the weekly competition, but with bld algs to practise. It is a slow way of solving a Megaminx .
(On the other hand my PB sighted is around 12 minutes or so).


----------

